# John Deere L111 problem



## Haz_Man_D (May 23, 2016)

Hey tractor guys, 
I'm new here so let me start by saying hi and thanks for having me.
Now to pick your brains, I have a John Deere L111 riding mower that runs and drives great. I'm having problems with my blades not spinning fast enough. The motor runs fine and doesn't bog down when engaged or when cutting but the blades do. I replaced the bearings and the belt on the deck and still no improvement. Not sure whats going on with it but any help or suggestions would be great.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Haz_Man_D,

Welcome to the forum. 

Sounds like your belt is slipping. Is the tensioner spring stretched tight? Belt tight? Maybe the belt is routed incorrectly. Do you have a belt diagram to go by?

Your tractor probably has an electric clutch. Maybe it is failing? If you have a spring loaded clutch, maybe something is not right with the clutch tensioning system.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's a "manually tensioned" belt,so it could be the draft arm is out of adjustment,the tension spring is weak,or the blade brake is too tight.
However,if there's no change in the sound of the engine,when you engage the blades, then I would agree with EdF,that some thing is causing slippage.
When first engaged,the sudden load SHOULD make the governor kick in,slightly,changing the sound of the engine.
If it doesn't ,it's definitely slipping.


----------

